# Mobile Internet Spain



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Yesterday I went to the Orange shop in Benicarlo at the shopping centre with a friend who speaks good Spannish and was able to buy an Orange mobile internet dongle just using a pastport for ID 

29euro for the dongle and 35euro for 1 months internet which has no limits.It is a 1 month contract so no problems there. When you come back to the uk you have 11 months before it is switched off. So if you are doing Spain every winter is no problem. 

To ask for the monthly I am told this is the phrase to use. 

Quiero I bono mensual. 
You also use that phrase when recharging. 

If you can not find a Spannish speaker then write it down in english on the computer and then translate it in to Spannish before going to the shop and try to go mid afternoon when the are quiet so they have more time to help you. 

All the instruction for the dongle are in a english option which is first on the list. 

You have to make sure you clear any other dongle programs from your computer before loading the Orange program. I was told this by the Lady in the shop or it causes problems loading. It asked for a pin number that is on the chip card, you only need to enter that once a check the remember box and you are away. 

You can only recharge after it has expired unlike the 3connect in England where you can stack it. 

Hope this may help somebody else get the internet in Spain. 

Andy


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Just following up on this, as a friend is going to Spain and asked about using a MiFi over there...

I think this is a link to the sim inkey is talking about.

Orange €35 - 2Gb month Data Sim

Has anyone found a cheaper solution with decent data limit?

Please don't say Vodafone Traveller as 25Mb is not really enough.

Cheers

w


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

The one I'm using at the moment is a straight forward 1 euro for 100 MB. It's exactly as it says on the tin. You can buy data in 200 or 500MB chunks (2 euro and 5 euro). No penalty for going over, it just goes v e r y s l o w. As with many unused credit disappears at end of month, but being able to buy it (by text) in such small chunks means that this is no problem.

Details here You will need to buy it online though.

Anyone who buys one should be aware though that, although it works perfectly on everything else I've tried, iCampsites for andrioid does not recognise the movistar network for some reason.

Also supports hotspot tethering, for any into that.

Dick


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanks for this...

Just having a look on the details, and after you used up your allowance you end up at the the 32Kbps speed... this is VERY SLOW. Still I have to say it's well priced, and I presume the speed within your allowance is a lot faster?

Specifications

What are you using to connect with? A dongle/phone or tethered?

w


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Speed has been surprisingly fast, most of the time as fast as my broadband at home. Never failed to get anything less than a 3G+ signal touring even in rural areas, stops dead at the Portuguese border though, didn’t even attempt to roam which was a good thing.

I’ve got it in my Smartphone (galaxy S2) and connect our laptops though a wifi hotspot set up on the phone.

As you say the slow speed if diabolical but at least there is no penalty for going over. You get roaming for the same price in Romania??? 

But you MUST buy it online, also if you don’t have the Spanish, buying data can be a problem first time. Easy when you know how though give me a PM if you go ahead.

Dick


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Update on Mobile internet in Spain 

I was lead to believe it was unlimited for the month but have since found out it has limits.

You get 2 gig high speed, ! gig at a med speed, then it slows down to something like dial-up but still okay for email and surfing but it is slow.

I only found this out as we had some poor weather and spent a couple of days on youtube and used up my limits, then complained to a nice lady in the orange shop and she told me about the limits.

To be fair to the lady who sold it to me she spoke no English and my Spanish was not good enough to understand all that was said.

I still feel this could be the best deal going down here.

I had a look at another internet deal and it worked out £65 a gig but you bought it on PAYG at 5e/10e a time.

Andy


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

inkey-2008 said:


> Update on Mobile internet in Spain
> 
> I was lead to believe it was unlimited for the month but have since found out it has limits.
> 
> ...


beware I find that more than 6euro per 100MG

Dick


----------

